# Mini skid



## codog

Went in business a couple of years ago. Just a summer side gig because I love to climb and my 2 sons are about to enter college. One of my first purchases was a new 30 horse Kubota with a grapple. Salesman convinced me that was what I needed. I use it for about 5 percent of my jobs. It's not making me any money. I knew it was a mistake right away. 
If I wanted to really grow this business I would buy a bigger tracked skid-steer. But I want to stay small. 
Have been thinking ever since I bought that Kubota I should have bought one of those mini skids. The MT55 Bobcat. Kubota rep is driving 150 miles to demo it for me later in the week. Told my wife this, and she's currently not talking to me. She's got me doubting myself about this. Initially I wasted a lot of money on stuff I rarely use that I kick myself for. But I think I would use this mini-skid on at-least 80% of my jobs. I think I'm going to be telling myself I made the right decision. 
Can someone please give me your feedback on what to do?


----------



## sawinredneck

No tracks, but I have this and love it!!












He has two more for a decent price last I knew of.

If you want new, look hard at the Boxer machines! Then lok for the Branch manager grapple, it's a life saver!


----------



## Junior

I'd say demo as many different units as you can. I know equipment dealers are hurting right now and are willing to go the extra mile for a sale. What about a trade-in? Might soften the price a bit.


----------



## squad143

I have the exact same machine and grapple as sawinredneck and love mine as well. There is a lot of info here on minis, use the search feature to find other threads.











Keep in mind, minis do have their limitations. 

I agree with Junior and demo (or rent) as many as you can.


----------



## arborworks1

I haven't found to many limits on my boxer. I does what ever I ask it to. I have put two big guys on the back to move big wood. Tracks take you almost anywhere with no damage. I have a A300 that sits at the shop more than it works on jobs. Mini is the way to go in this business. You can always rent a big skidsteer if needed.


----------



## green leaf

I have a ditch witch with a ryan's grapple. One of the best things I could do with my business. Just get a trailer that can carry a load of wood and the machine at the same time to save trips.


----------



## codog

*Mini skids*

Thanks for the responses. I've done some research and am currently leaning at a Boxer track unit with a Branch Manager Grapple. 
I hope I don't have many problems because I'm quiet a ways from a dealer. Can anyone tell me about issues(mechanical) I might run into with a tracked Boxer?


----------



## sawinredneck

I have not heard of ANY problems with the Boxer machines, much less any inherint problems. Talk to Dave at Branch Manager, tell him I told you to call and ask away. He's an honest straight shooter!! If you are interested in something and wonder if it will work, he will try it and email you a video. Need parts? Give him a call and a box shows up as fast as you want it there!
The man has done nothing but impress me!


----------



## B-Edwards

Codog I know the owner of the Boxer company. He is a top shelf guy and has the user in mind. I have an older Dingo and love it but if I were buying new there is no question , I would buy Boxer.


----------



## thansen

I have a thomas mini track loader with a branch manager grapple, bucket, forks, and land leveler and we love it. Its fast, easy on and off, easy to haul around, saves a lot of muscle/back work. I would definately reccomend getting one. I tried a bobcat and I didn't like the steering controls and the operator platform, so demo all the kinds you are interested in and then you will know what you like. Dont hesitate on the branch manager grapple, its a great tool. I have a bunch of pics on my website if you want to see them www.firelinefps.com
Good luck!


----------



## thansen

I forgot to add that if I was buying new I would go with a Boxer, I've heard lots of good things and parts are readily available. I got my Thomas used, and got it for a great deal but parts are a little hard to come by, I had to get a hydraulic filter from Dave where I got the Branch Manager Grapple. I'm not sure what I will do if something serious goes wrong, or his supply runs out. But, I only paid $7000.00 for the machine, so it's paid for itself a couple times by now.


----------



## thejdman04

The ditch witch gas sk500's we used to have at work were nothing but problems. From the park pin that locks the sprocket not disengaging when you try to move it to coils burning up etc etc they were complete junk. We actually had better luck with the dingos(toro) then we did witht the ditchwitches.


----------



## arbor pro

I have a 2002 bobcat mt50 with a 36" bucket grapple. Works great for loading stump grindings, logs, brush - you name it. I even use it to move my 55' towable aerial lift into tight spots where a bucket truck can't go.

Very very powerful and a great investment for a tree service. One of the best tools I own.

I'll sell mine for $8400 with grapple. It has 600 hours on it, new tracks, 19.2hp kubota diesel, electronic control for snowblowers, stump grinders, etc that require additional electronic controls and it runs great. (I depreciated out a lot of equipment last year for tax purposes and need to buy some new stuff).


----------



## codog

Arborpro, 
Can I ask you if you are going to get another Bobcat? If not, can you tell me why? I would love to hear what you plan to replace it with.


----------



## arbor pro

codog said:


> Arborpro,
> Can I ask you if you are going to get another Bobcat? If not, can you tell me why? I would love to hear what you plan to replace it with.



I really like the bobcat line of skid steers. I've been running various size bobcat's for over 20 years now and, when I buy equipment, I tend to go with what I've had good experiences with. I've also had good experiences with Vermeer and Ditchwitch equipment so, when I buy another mini skid, I will likely check out the Ditchwitch and Vermeer track models also. I can get good service for all three in my area. I would like to try out a boxer too. 

I have no reason NOT to go with bobcat again. I'm amazed at how much power this little machine has. It can tow around a 5500# towable aerial lift, pull over trees, load 2'x5' log chunks, forward brush, feed a chipper, clean up stump grindings, plow snow...all that and more with just the basic grapple bucket that I have on it. 

Mini skids haven't really caught on yet in my area so, I'm the only one with a bobcat mini that I'm aware of. I've seen one Thomas wheeled mini and a couple of toros at rental places. I can't tell you the number of times I've had contractors stop and ask questions and watch me operate the bobcat. It's impressive with what it can do.


----------



## Panama

Codog, I don't know how much $ you are looking at spending, but you should check out the boxer 700 series articulated loaders. The folks at TopNotch sell them now, and with the Branch manager grapple, they are the cat's meow. I purchased a BMG from Dave for my MultiOne SL-30D and it is a whole new piece of tree machinery now. If he was close I would trade up my MultiOne for the 726, as it is not as wide, not as heavy and lifts more than the MultiOne, but they are a very similar type unit. About 25 to 26K I believe.


----------



## prentice110

didnt even know theses things were around till 04 saw one in action and had to get one. dingos are a little harder to work on. I have a Bobcat MT52 and absolutley love the machine. I went with the 52 over the 55 so i could get through the smaller gates. definatley demo as many as you can. i tried the vermeer out and the dingo. didnt like the controls on the vermeer. went with the bobcat because the dealer is real close to me. the boxer , i believe, has the most lift capasity but there is no dealer anywhere near me. when you get one of these machines, everyday you find something new that you can use it for. had a hitch plate made for mine and have pulled a 665a vermeer to many stumps that a truck cant get to. they also make firewood splitting a lot easier


----------



## prentice110

also, can anyone out there with a branch manager grapple tell me if it holds up. ive wanted to get one for some time but it looks a little flimsy compared to the ryans or the beaver squeezer.


----------



## Panama

My Branch manager is about two years old (mounted on a MultiOne SL30D). It has been through hell and never had a problem. We have pinched hoses by being aggressive with it, but no let downs at all. I have, on several occasions, grabbed the tongue of our Vermeer BC2000 w/grapple, and maneuvered it down a long drive, across a yard and into position. Dave put me on a heavy duty hydraulic rotator when he made it, since my unit is a "climb on and sit" type, instead of the stand-on type. We will never be without a BMG again.


----------



## prentice110

thank you very much for your input. the lower price was scaring me away...


----------



## sawinredneck

I bought mine used, it looks rough but functions flawlessly. I have had ZERO problems with it other than lines, but I don't have a tremendous amount of time with it. That is why I was reluctant to add much.


----------



## Panama

When I bought our grapple from topnotch, I had been looking hard at the beaver squeezer also. Since both had a good rep, it came down to weight and $$$. Also, the bollard makes it easy to use for applying lean, tipping trunk logs, pulling limbs from over the house with the tag line etc. Ya Gotta love it.


----------



## BC WetCoast

My questions would be, do you really need one? You say your business is a summer side gig, so do you turn over enough revenue to justify the machine versus hiring a part time groundie.

An increase in productivity is only useful if there are other jobs in the pipeline.


----------



## arbor pro

BC WetCoast said:


> My questions would be, do you really need one? You say your business is a summer side gig, so do you turn over enough revenue to justify the machine versus hiring a part time groundie.
> 
> An increase in productivity is only useful if there are other jobs in the pipeline.



When your business is a part-time gig, that's when you need good equipment the most! You need to do as much work in 6 months as others do in 12. The mini skid is an absolute must in my part-time tree care business. I'll give up my aerial lift before I'll go without a mini skid. My 2 cents...


----------



## sharkfin12us

*a300*



arborworks1 said:


> I haven't found to many limits on my boxer. I does what ever I ask it to. I have put two big guys on the back to move big wood. Tracks take you almost anywhere with no damage. I have a A300 that sits at the shop more than it works on jobs. Mini is the way to go in this business. You can always rent a big skidsteer if needed.



I have an a300 i bought it used with 450 hours on it.Now it has 760 hours on it.I bought it in febuary 2007.Most of the hours are from snow plowing.Its never been in the shop.What year is your machine just curious.


----------



## squad143

arbor pro said:


> When your business is a part-time gig, that's when you need good equipment the most! You need to do as much work in 6 months as others do in 12. The mini skid is an absolute must in my part-time tree care business. I'll give up my aerial lift before I'll go without a mini skid. My 2 cents...



X2.

-except the aerial lift. I still have to get one of those.


----------



## arborworks1

My A300 is an 04 with 1300 hours on it. I used it to unload some logs the other day, first time its been cranked in two weeks.


----------



## codog

I drove a about 1 1/2 hours the other day to try out the Boxers. Tried the 500 first with a grapple on it. I loved it. Then tried the 300 and it seemed so much smaller. 7 hp difference in gas models. I'm so close to deciding on purchasing it; my only concern is them being in business for only 6 years, where Bobcat has been around a long time. 
The only thing I have against the Bobcat is the stand-on platform design. It's an option. The boxer 500 just seemed to fit me. I'm 6'1.


----------



## Duffer

I have a Vermeer s 600 with the grapple from vermeer, few Small problem with it but when we use it it's worth it's weight in gold here is a few pic's. 
Duffer


----------



## green leaf

Duffer said:


> I have a Vermeer s 600 with the grapple from vermeer, few Small problem with it but when we use it it's worth it's weight in gold here is a few pic's.
> Duffer



Duffer nice set up. Do you transport the mini in the grapple trailer and just leave room for it when loaded with wood, or do you transport it in another trailer? I'm thinking of having a dump trailer with a flat loading area in the front for my mini and then having the dump behind. I seem to have the problem of a full trailer and no room for the mini and or making two trips one for wood and one to come back for the mini. Thanks


----------



## Duffer

I have another truck and trailer that you do not see in the pic, but it is a problem at times, Duffer


----------



## chipr

sawinredneck said:


> No tracks, but I have this and love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has two more for a decent price last I knew of.
> 
> If you want new, look hard at the Boxer machines! Then lok for the Branch manager grapple, it's a life saver!



Is that a log sheer on the front, or a grapple? I don't understand the importance of it's use. If it's a sheer. it would be much cheaper to just use a chainsaw, since my trees don't usually have room to drop the whole thing in one piece safely. If it's a grapple, what weight, height, and diameter is it good for? I have been looking into using one of the minis for loading fat heavy logs into the back of my brushtruck using the forklift attachment, and a Prentice style grapple does have it's obvious uses.


----------



## sawinredneck

It's an old style Branch Manager Grapple (BMG).
The machine is rated at 500# operating capacity. I have dropped full 16" Oaks and hung them up. I can grab them and drag them where I want pretty easily. I have numerous times picked up 20"x80" rounds and loaded them on the trailer. Sometimes you have to cut them in half, the larger ones, to get the mini to lift and load them on the trailer. But I can get them to the trailer!
The Boxers have a bigger operating capacity, but a much higher price tag as well.
Very versitile machines, but at the end of the day you have to remeber it's called a mini for a reason!


----------



## arbor pro

Of the following models, who has them and what do you like/dislike about controls and power:

Boxer 526dx, 530x or 532dx
Vermeer s600tx
DitchWitch sk650

I am not ruling out others but for now, I would like more user input on these three in particular. I am really leaning towards the Boxer 532dx right now...

Thanks.

scott


----------



## treeclimber101

I have the Ramrod 900t Its looks identical to Sawinrednecks machine , The only problem is the tires suck and we replace them at least twice a year, but for moving material they are worth the money and work as hard if not more than three men..


----------



## codog

I was on the Boxer website last night and the 300, 400, and 500 series are all $5000 off. Arbor pro or anyone else concerned about them being a relatively new company? And now they are discounting everything $5000. My luck, I would buy one and they would go out of business. 
I did test the 500 and the 300 and the 300 seemed like a toy after being on the 500. 
I don't like the way the Bobcat platforms sticks out from behind the units. And I don't like the idea of walking behind it.


----------



## treeclimber101

codog said:


> I was on the Boxer website last night and the 300, 400, and 500 series are all $5000 off. Arbor pro or anyone else concerned about them being a relatively new company? And now they are discounting everything $5000. My luck, I would buy one and they would go out of business.
> I did test the 500 and the 300 and the 300 seemed like a toy after being on the 500.
> I don't like the way the Bobcat platforms sticks out from behind the units. And I don't like the idea of walking behind it.


No I agree walking is for lazy people you have to have that platform, you what thats actually a little scary what if you trip going in reverse and pull the lever and run yourself over, you would really look like an idiot.. Check out the ramrod there made in Canada and mines real reliable..


----------



## prentice110

treeclimber101 said:


> No I agree walking is for lazy people you have to have that platform, you what thats actually a little scary what if you trip going in reverse and pull the lever and run yourself over, you would really look like an idiot.. Check out the ramrod there made in Canada and mines real reliable..



they have a safety so that would only happen in a real bizarre senario. I have a Bobcat MT52, and I prefer the walk behinds. The first one I demoed was the vermeer. I dont like being stuck in that little hollow area. That particular unit is a little sqirrely and when I first got on it I was next to my big dump truck with the gate down. Almost broke my hip cuz i was stuck in that hollow spot.


----------



## prentice110

treeclimber101 said:


> No I agree walking is for lazy people you have to have that platform, you what thats actually a little scary what if you trip going in reverse and pull the lever and run yourself over, you would really look like an idiot.. Check out the ramrod there made in Canada and mines real reliable..



and whats lazy about walking? you saying walking being lazier than riding? thats the most asinine thing Ive ever heard.


----------



## arbor pro

codog said:


> I was on the Boxer website last night and the 300, 400, and 500 series are all $5000 off. Arbor pro or anyone else concerned about them being a relatively new company? And now they are discounting everything $5000. My luck, I would buy one and they would go out of business.
> I did test the 500 and the 300 and the 300 seemed like a toy after being on the 500.
> I don't like the way the Bobcat platforms sticks out from behind the units. And I don't like the idea of walking behind it.



codog,

Which 500 series Boxer did you try out? How did the boxer's controls and power compare to comparably-sized vermeer and ditchwitch models)?


----------



## tntree

arbor pro said:


> codog,
> 
> Which 500 series Boxer did you try out? How did the boxer's controls and power compare to comparably-sized vermeer and ditchwitch models)?



Boxer has the best deal on Minis I have seen since I sold Thomas's.
Boxer wants to clear out there old inventory, the machines are new 08's and 07's full warranty.
The 320 in this sale is priced $1250 below my dealer cost! you cannot go wrong at 10 grand for this little 34.5" powerhouse.

http://www.swiftpage8.com/SpeClicks....HQQTOHH40BZCWN

These prices are only good till April 31st, so if you ever wanted one now is the time to act. I have said this before if you don't have all the cash FINANCE it!
you will not be sorry these machines will change your business for the better in so many ways.

I can set up the deal any where if you do not have a dealer near you, I will throw free shipping on my BMG grapple to help sweeten the deal a little.

Use My email [email protected] if you want to get the ball rolling. this is the best pricing I have seen in years an it is only good till the 31st or they sell out there inventory.

I wouldn't worry about Boxer going out of BIz. Having bin a Thomas, Ramrod, and now a boxer dealer(too many stories) I can say that these machines are butt simple and aftermarket parts seem very accessable.

On Mini Grapples If I can toot my horn:
You need to note the way the Vermeer grapple hanger is designed, your machine's arms are much higher when carrying a load, making it less stable. Also the way that it swings is rigid making it less efficient for feeding a chipper. 
Both Ryans "40" and Beaver "50" are good grapples, they put alot more machining into there hangers then mine, which only means if you have problems they are harder to repair. They also push the rotator which is totaly uneccessary for a stand up mini. Mine hanger and rotation is pretty simple 1/4" 3X3 tube, I don't think one has ever broke. The Rope Bollard comes in so handy, my grapple is the only one with it, plus mine is the only one that you can add a rake too (but thats another treeguy story).

Sorry for Rant 
Dave another Tree Guy


----------



## arbor pro

tntree said:


> Boxer has the best deal on Minis I have seen since I sold Thomas's.
> Boxer wants to clear out there old inventory, the machines are new 08's and 07's full warranty.
> The 320 in this sale is priced $1250 below my dealer cost! you cannot go wrong at 10 grand for this little 34.5" powerhouse.
> 
> http://www.swiftpage8.com/SpeClicks....HQQTOHH40BZCWN
> 
> These prices are only good till April 31st, so if you ever wanted one now is the time to act. I have said this before if you don't have all the cash FINANCE it!
> you will not be sorry these machines will change your business for the better in so many ways.
> 
> I can set up the deal any where if you do not have a dealer near you, I will throw free shipping on my BMG grapple to help sweeten the deal a little.
> 
> Use My email [email protected] if you want to get the ball rolling. this is the best pricing I have seen in years an it is only good till the 31st or they sell out there inventory.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about Boxer going out of BIz. Having bin a Thomas, Ramrod, and now a boxer dealer(too many stories) I can say that these machines are butt simple and aftermarket parts seem very accessable.
> 
> On Mini Grapples If I can toot my horn:
> You need to note the way the Vermeer grapple hanger is designed, your machine's arms are much higher when carrying a load, making it less stable. Also the way that it swings is rigid making it less efficient for feeding a chipper.
> Both Ryans "40" and Beaver "50" are good grapples, they put alot more machining into there hangers then mine, which only means if you have problems they are harder to repair. They also push the rotator which is totaly uneccessary for a stand up mini. Mine hanger and rotation is pretty simple 1/4" 3X3 tube, I don't think one has ever broke. The Rope Bollard comes in so handy, my grapple is the only one with it, plus mine is the only one that you can add a rake too (but thats another treeguy story).
> 
> Sorry for Rant
> Dave another Tree Guy



Dave,

Can you get the 500 series models listed in the April sales event? I am most interested in the 526dx, 530x and 532dx models. Any input as to whether the 526dx diesel model would have more power than the 530x gas model for pushing around a 5500# towable aerial lift? My bobcat mt-50 has a 20hp diesel and 14.3gpm hydraulics and is just enough muscle to move it around. I would like to go bigger but I don't know which would serve me better - the 26hp diesel or 30hp gas...? the price tag on the 530x is $3k less than the 526dx. Is the diesel motor worth that much more in terms of extra power and fewer problems?

I looked at the 427x and, while the engine power looks sufficient, I don't think the 12.6gmp hydraulics will be sufficient for moving my lift around.


----------



## treeclimber101

prentice110 said:


> and whats lazy about walking? you saying walking being lazier than riding? thats the most asinine thing Ive ever heard.


Sorry I was joking and I was the only one who laughed, good luck with evreything..


----------



## codog

The 500 I tried was a tracked, 30 hp Kohler. I think it is only a couple hundred pounds more then the 300, but it felt like twice the machine. I would like diesel, but I haven't hand any problem with the Kohler engines I've had. 
Someone mentioned just hiring an extra groundie, because I'm only a side gig. But I think I could make a hell of a lot more money, and sleep better at night with one of these in my garage. 
I've done a lot of research and I think Boxer is the way to go, so I haven't tried any of the other brands.


----------



## tntree

codog said:


> Someone mentioned just hiring an extra groundie, because I'm only a side gig. But I think I could make a hell of a lot more money, and sleep better at night with one of these in my garage.



You are right on man, the guys that think an extra groundy is better, have no idea what they are missing. If you don't use it every day it will just last you longer. I have sold over a hundred of different minis, alot of those owners, 3 man shops to 3 crew shops, wish they would have bought it years earlier when they first heard of em. Hell some guys still hide them from there competition! Now thats a testimonial to what a mini will do for your tree biz If you are still humpin by hand your the new caveman.



codog said:


> I've done a lot of research and I think Boxer is the way to go, so I haven't tried any of the other brands.





arbor pro said:


> Can you get the 500 series models listed in the April sales event? I am most interested in the 526dx, 530x and 532dx models. Any input as to whether the 526dx diesel model would have more power than the 530x gas model for pushing around a 5500# towable aerial lift? My bobcat mt-50 has a 20hp diesel and 14.3gpm hydraulics and is just enough muscle to move it around. I would like to go bigger but I don't know which would serve me better - the 26hp diesel or 30hp gas...? the price tag on the 530x is $3k less than the 526dx. Is the diesel motor worth that much more in terms of extra power and fewer problems?



It seems that they only have the 526DX (26hp diesel) in the sale. It boasts a little better specs than the 530X (both 14.5gpm) 

Check the specs here
http://www.boxerequipment.com/500_series.html

So for the 3 grand difference I would go for the gas, thats just me and I'm cheap. 16 grand* is a hell of a buy for that machine, (*under 19K for grapple and ship). You do need all the oomf you can get if you are going to push that lift around.

The best deal of the promotion is that 320. it is a impressive little baby and for a little better than 12 grand (320 & grapple) you will buy the best groundy for your company you ever had. Do the Math, if you get 4 years out of it - its only ~ 3 grand a year. Getting home earlier, keeping your GOOD groundy happier/safer etc etc .

Talk to someone who owns one, everyday you drag by hand you could be paying the machine off and then making more bucks for your self


----------



## tntree

Duffer said:


> I have another truck and trailer that you do not see in the pic, but it is a problem at times, Duffer



What do you think of these carriers?


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Hahaha, thats the funniest thing i've seen in a long time.


----------



## sawinredneck

TreeCo said:


> You sold me on a 320!
> 
> I bought one last Friday and am waiting for the Branch Manager grapple to show up.
> 
> Thanks!



Life as you know it has just changed Dan!!! Yeah, you will LOVE IT that much!!


----------



## Mikecutstrees

I'm thinking of ways to make it easier on me and my crew loading wood into the dump truck on big takedowns. How would one of these machines do with a 36" Maple round. From what I hear weight wouldn't be a problem, what would be the best attachment to pick it up with ? I'd be putting it in an F-450. I'm fixing an old trailer now and that will be nice because it's only about 16" off the ground. Thanks for your advise..... Mike


----------



## arbor pro

Mikecutstrees said:


> I'm thinking of ways to make it easier on me and my crew loading wood into the dump truck on big takedowns. How would one of these machines do with a 36" Maple round. From what I hear weight wouldn't be a problem, what would be the best attachment to pick it up with ? I'd be putting it in an F-450. I'm fixing an old trailer now and that will be nice because it's only about 16" off the ground. Thanks for your advise..... Mike



Are you butt loading the logs or from the side? If butt loading, then a branch manager type grapple would work best. If from the side, just a regular bucket or root rake grapple would work. The bucket grapple on my mt50 is nice for hauling stump grindings and rakings but would not work so well for butt loading 36" maple rounds. For that, a clam would be better.

Scott


----------



## Mikecutstrees

yes loading into the back. Both trucks are set up to chip into so over the side is not possible..... Mike


----------



## sawinredneck

Watch the machine lift heigth, my Thomas tops out at 42", the major downfall of the machine. But with the BMG you can add a good six inches to that (on my machine) on a larger one you may get more.
I really like the BMG a lot better than I thought I would for a lot of reasons. With a grapple bucket you have to have everything cut to the width of the bucket or try and grab ends of peices to fit narow gates or pathways. With the BMG you can grab piles of brush and not have to slash them. You can grab longer pieces of wood and manuver them etc.
But I am biased.


----------



## arborworks1

The bmg style grapple is the best tool for a tree service, bucket grapples limit your production alot.


----------



## arbor pro

arborworks1 said:


> The bmg style grapple is the best tool for a tree service, bucket grapples limit your production alot.



Depends on what type of tree work you do. I can attest that the bucket grapple I have on my machine is more productive for what I do than a BMG would be. 

However, for many others, the BMG is more productive. 

One shoe does not fit every foot...


----------



## arbor pro

I'll give you a few specific examples of why a bucket grapple can be a better choice than a clam-type (BMG or other).

Last night was stump grinding night for me. I towed my vermeer sc252 grinder and my bobcat mt50 mini skid side by side on my 14' flatbed trailer. As I finished the first job, the neighbor asked for a quote on grinding out a 48" poplar stump from a tree that had blown over a few years back. After assessing the situation, i could see that the stump was fairly rotten. Rather than grind the stump, i told him I would first try to dig it out with the mini skid. Skeptical, he agreed to let me try. Either way, ground or dug out, the price was $150.

I squeezed through the 40" gate opening and brought my mini skid into the back yard where the stump was. First, I pushed on the stump at the top (about 24" above ground) to see how loose it was. it moved but wouldn't roll over. So, I opened the grapple and got the lip of the bucket under a big root and worked the bucket under the stump. With a few tilting and twisting motions of the bucket, The root popped. i did the same from the other side. Then I pushed the bucket under the stump and rolled it right out onto the lawn. In 5 minutes, it was through the gate and loaded on the trailer. While pretty much rotten, i estimate that it weighed between 600-700 lbs. It was about all that my mini skid could lift to get it onto the trailer.

15 minutes from start to finish and $100 in my pocket (I gave him a break since it went so quickly). I wouldn't have been able to do that with a clam-type grapple. No strength in just lifting upwards. Sometimes you need to get under something and push or pry on it. For that, a bucket grapple is the only way to go.

Oh yeah - fourth job was grinding and cleaning up 2 - 25" spruce stumps. Ground them in 30 minutes and cleaned them up with the mini skid in another 20 minutes. Sorry, but you can't clean up stump grindings with a clam-type grapple - well, not very well that is. I also had to pop out some runner roots. You can't do that with a clam-type grapple either. That job paid another $150.

Total for 2.5 hours of work last night - $390 plus two more jobs landed from neighbors. Wish it was like that every night.


----------



## arborworks1

Well you sound more like the landscaping type than myself. I would have just ground the stump. And I can just carry my giant bucket if I need it. 

I agree that its not for everyone, the Bmg. But once you have used it you will not be without it. I guarantee it. I always thought the same thing about root grapples on the A300, but I used a beaver squeezer at a demo and was sold.


----------



## tntree

arbor pro said:


> I'll give you a few specific examples of why a bucket grapple can be a better choice than a clam-type (BMG or other).
> 
> Last night was stump grinding night for me. I towed my vermeer sc252 grinder and my bobcat mt50 mini skid side by side on my 14' flatbed trailer. As I finished the first job, the neighbor asked for a quote on grinding out a 48" poplar stump from a tree that had blown over a few years back. After assessing the situation, i could see that the stump was fairly rotten. Rather than grind the stump, i told him I would first try to dig it out with the mini skid. Skeptical, he agreed to let me try. Either way, ground or dug out, the price was $150.
> 
> I squeezed through the 40" gate opening and brought my mini skid into the back yard where the stump was. First, I pushed on the stump at the top (about 24" above ground) to see how loose it was. it moved but wouldn't roll over. So, I opened the grapple and got the lip of the bucket under a big root and worked the bucket under the stump. With a few tilting and twisting motions of the bucket, The root popped. i did the same from the other side. Then I pushed the bucket under the stump and rolled it right out onto the lawn. In 5 minutes, it was through the gate and loaded on the trailer. While pretty much rotten, i estimate that it weighed between 600-700 lbs. It was about all that my mini skid could lift to get it onto the trailer.
> 
> 15 minutes from start to finish and $100 in my pocket (I gave him a break since it went so quickly). I wouldn't have been able to do that with a clam-type grapple. No strength in just lifting upwards. Sometimes you need to get under something and push or pry on it. For that, a bucket grapple is the only way to go.
> 
> Oh yeah - fourth job was grinding and cleaning up 2 - 25" spruce stumps. Ground them in 30 minutes and cleaned them up with the mini skid in another 20 minutes. Sorry, but you can't clean up stump grindings with a clam-type grapple - well, not very well that is. I also had to pop out some runner roots. You can't do that with a clam-type grapple either. That job paid another $150.
> 
> Total for 2.5 hours of work last night - $390 plus two more jobs landed from neighbors. Wish it was like that every night.



You might have a point on a stump rip out. I would argue though that you can grab an up rooted stump and twist and pull pretty good. I have pulled a lot of 6" juniper and shrubs with the BMG by first grappling the roots around the stump and then just grabbing the stump and yarding it out. the bypass grapple digs down maybe 8" in the soil so you don't reef on the drive train on the machine and tear the lawn up. I bet my grapple would pull that stump of yours maybe not as quick - might have to grab out more roots ~ hard to say. I pull more brush, & feed the chipper though and a skid style grapple is much more efficient then a bucket style. You can't do stump chips though thats for sure


----------



## tntree

TreeCo said:


> I was playing around in the yard today with a tree we had go down a few weeks ago. It was leaning bad and we knew it was only a matter of time. The tape measure is at 32 inches and the chunk is 18 inches long cut firewood length. No problem! Chainsaw is a Stihl 066 with 36" bar. Boxer 320 and Branch Manager grapple.



Nice pic, that 320 is pretty amazing little guy.

Now i dont' care what style grapple you have, no mini is pulling that stump out. unless your a nibbler


----------



## sawinredneck

How's your DR powered wheelbarrow feeling now Dan?


----------



## sawinredneck

No, the DR does have it's place, but with the mini there is very little picking up involved!! I just had to harrass you about it 
Isn't that just slicker than snot?


----------



## squad143

I took down a large willow in a back yard last week. It was 150' to the 40" gate and another 50' to the driveway (Had a 40 yard bin delivered). I was given the job by another tree company. (They didn't take a cut, they had me deal with the homeowner). The other tree company did not think that they could make much of a profit (using their 6 ground workers). 

I did the climbing and had two guys (plus my mini) on the ground. Finished it in a day (14 hr) thanks to the mini.

I would not have even attempted the job without the mini. My profit from this job would have paid for 1/2 the price of this used mini.

Do I use the mini all the time?... No, but when I do, it is invaluable.

Comes in handy for moving the trailers (and chipper) as well.





















Not bad for 3 guys, a pickup, a bandit 65xl and a mini!


----------



## arbor pro

I took down a big willow this weekend as well. Didn't want to climb it as there were a number of hollows and dead wood in the canopy so, we moved the genie towable lift in through the neighbor's back yard under the 6' high canopy of a dozen trees. Knocked the tree down in a couple of hours using the lift, moved the lift back out of the yard and started forwarding brush and logs to the street with the mini skid. After the main debris was out, I hooked up my 665a grinder (65hp diesel) to the mini skid and ground out the 10' dia stump (big root flare) in about an hour. Finally, I cleaned up almost an entire dump trailer load of stump mulch with the mini and finished the job, from start to finish, in 6 hours with just two guys and the right equipment.

This was one of those jobs where 'normal' sized equipment just wouldn't fit. Too many low tree canopies and flower beds to get big stuff in. However, the mini skid and towable lift were perfect for the job and made it relatively easy to get done. The homeowners were defininitely impressed!


----------



## tntree

got to love the minis, 
I wonder what the ratio of companies still out there humpin logs and brush by hand is compared to companies with forwarding machines?


----------



## arbor pro

tntree said:


> got to love the minis,
> I wonder what the ratio of companies still out there humpin logs and brush by hand is compared to companies with forwarding machines?



Dunno - but, I can operate my mini for about $30/day including payments, maintenance and fuel. That's about two hours wages for a groundsman who won't do a fraction of the work that a mini can do...


----------



## codog

*Mt-52*

I think I was mislead again. 
After deciding against a Boxer because I don't think the nearest dealer was completely honest with me, I bought an MT-52 which has saved me a ton of work. I haven't had it long and I love it even though there are two issues that concern me. 
1. I have less then 10 hours on it. The last time I used it, I noticed the hour gauge acting funny. It was about to roll over to 239 hours and all of a sudden it goes back to 235. Should I think this gauge has been tampered with? 
2. Before the dealer delivered it, they said they went through it, replacing all filters and fluids, along with greasing it. I checked the oil after using it the first time and the level was good, but it sure was dark for having a fresh oil change. 

I'm thinking the dealer, I'm tempted to say the name and location, has lied to me. The unit seems to be in good shape, but I'm really wondering if I bought what I thought I was getting. Why would the oil look so bad so quick? I should have looked at it when they delivered it.


----------



## arbor pro

You didn't buy it from a certain Harv in Michigan I hope... 

Seriously, unless you get 100% of the oil out of the engine when you do your oil change, you're probably going to turn the new oil black fairly quickly. I wouldn't be so worried about that. I would look more closely at whether there appears or feels to be metallic grit in the new oil which would be a sign of an engine that has had some heavier wear on it.

If in doubt, take it to someone who works on kubota diesels and ask them about it. They might be able to give you some insight on how much use the engine has had.

Good luck.


----------



## gr8scott72

arbor pro said:


> You didn't buy it from a certain Harv in Michigan I hope...
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.



Now there's a name I'm trying to forget. lol


----------



## codog

*Mt-52*

No, I bought it from a dealer in Lansing. I've heard about the guy your refering to. The deal on mine was I bought it from an individual but the dealer was the middleman. If they sold it for this individual, he agreed to buy one of the bigger tracked units. They couldn't give him what he wanted on a trade, instead peddling it for him. I've been looking at everything and comparing and I thought I was getting a pretty good deal, which I still believe I did. But I think there are things about this machine that I don't know about yet. I just have a bad feeling. Dealer called me and said he talked to his manager and said he could sell me a new hour meter for half cost which would be 35 dollars. 

I'm going on my 4th season in this business. I've loved it, but so far I have been screwed 4 times this season already. I've never had anything to complain about this business until now. I think it's just tough times for a lot of people and morals aren't a priority right now.


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> I'm still a big fan of the DR PowerWagon but it sure can't compete with a Boxer on the big chunks. I've not used the Boxer to drag brush yet but I'm looking forward to it.



well, bubba, it seems you are, ahem, catching up.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## codog

*catching up*

Yea, I guess things have been too good for too long.


----------



## tntree

I'll chime in here. As a former tree company owner, I started it from scratch and sold it for a tidy 801K(semi-retirement joke) 26 years later. Heres some of my used Equip experience and advice to you testosterone filled tree biz owners.

In my early years I always went cheap, and used with equipment. As I got older and a little wiser I discovered that a little Debt and new equipment made me more money with less headaches than used old stuff.
That said I did score some decent used Equip in my early years that made me good money, sadly that was not the story for the majority of my used equip purchases. Broke Equip cost me jobs, and big repair bills, and made me a midnite mechanic more times than I ever wanted to be.
I strongly believe if I would have bought new Equip when I had the need and the work to keep it busy, Success would have come faster than 26 years

This is easier said then done when you want a new $140,000 Clam truck, or a $100,000 bucket and your a young pup with no bank track record. As great as though machines are the Mini has as much potential to make money save time and for a much smaller investment of 15 to 20 thousand. To many guys miss this small economic lesson and pay out much more money in labor and sweat and effort. Pound for pound, dollar for dollar If I was to start all over in the Biz again A mini would be standard Equip, just like a Pickup, a Trailer, 020, 44, & 66. The Bucket trk and Clam will have to wait for more growth.

If you are good arborist and a competent bizniz man and you find yourself and your men draggin brush and cartin logs outa backyards by hand 2 or 3 times a week. Get Smart finance a new mini - concentrate on doin the tree work, you won't regret it and you'll be able to afford the bucket, stumper, & clam much faster.

Dave's 2 cents, just another Tree Guy


----------



## treemandan

tntree said:


> I'll chime in here. As a former tree company owner, I started it from scratch and sold it for a tidy 801K(semi-retirement joke) 26 years later. Heres some of my used Equip experience and advice to you testosterone filled tree biz owners.
> 
> In my early years I always went cheap, and used with equipment. As I got older and a little wiser I discovered that a little Debt and new equipment made me more money with less headaches than used old stuff.
> That said I did score some decent used Equip in my early years that made me good money, sadly that was not the story for the majority of my used equip purchases. Broke Equip cost me jobs, and big repair bills, and made me a midnite mechanic more times than I ever wanted to be.
> I strongly believe if I would have bought new Equip when I had the need and the work to keep it busy, Success would have come faster than 26 years
> 
> This is easier said then done when you want a new $140,000 Clam truck, or a $100,000 bucket and your a young pup with no bank track record. As great as though machines are the Mini has as much potential to make money save time and for a much smaller investment of 15 to 20 thousand. To many guys miss this small economic lesson and pay out much more money in labor and sweat and effort. Pound for pound, dollar for dollar If I was to start all over in the Biz again A mini would be standard Equip, just like a Pickup, a Trailer, 020, 44, & 66. The Bucket trk and Clam will have to wait for more growth.
> 
> If you are good arborist and a competent bizniz man and you find yourself and your men draggin brush and cartin logs outa backyards by hand 2 or 3 times a week. Get Smart finance a new mini - concentrate on doin the tree work, you won't regret it and you'll be able to afford the bucket, stumper, & clam much faster.
> 
> Dave's 2 cents, just another Tree Guy




I guess if some of the company owners got off thier wallets back in the day and got something besides a wheelbarrow I wouldn't be so pissed either.


----------



## shack

Tntree, thank you for that post. It might be the best and most insightful post i;ve read on here. Real good stuff. Again thank you.


----------



## John464

tntree said:


> I'll chime in here. As a former tree company owner, I started it from scratch and sold it for a tidy 801K(semi-retirement joke) 26 years later. Heres some of my used Equip experience and advice to you testosterone filled tree biz owners.
> 
> In my early years I always went cheap, and used with equipment. As I got older and a little wiser I discovered that a little Debt and new equipment made me more money with less headaches than used old stuff.
> That said I did score some decent used Equip in my early years that made me good money, sadly that was not the story for the majority of my used equip purchases. Broke Equip cost me jobs, and big repair bills, and made me a midnite mechanic more times than I ever wanted to be.
> I strongly believe if I would have bought new Equip when I had the need and the work to keep it busy, Success would have come faster than 26 years
> 
> This is easier said then done when you want a new $140,000 Clam truck, or a $100,000 bucket and your a young pup with no bank track record. As great as though machines are the Mini has as much potential to make money save time and for a much smaller investment of 15 to 20 thousand. To many guys miss this small economic lesson and pay out much more money in labor and sweat and effort. Pound for pound, dollar for dollar If I was to start all over in the Biz again A mini would be standard Equip, just like a Pickup, a Trailer, 020, 44, & 66. The Bucket trk and Clam will have to wait for more growth.
> 
> If you are good arborist and a competent bizniz man and you find yourself and your men draggin brush and cartin logs outa backyards by hand 2 or 3 times a week. Get Smart finance a new mini - concentrate on doin the tree work, you won't regret it and you'll be able to afford the bucket, stumper, & clam much faster.
> 
> Dave's 2 cents, just another Tree Guy



you make great points and I totally agree with your way of thinking. Nicer/newer equipment normally allows you to make money faster and stay on top of the work instead of in the shop. However, I believe tree care operations that are only running a mini are limiting themslves.

For example, look at that pic Dan (treeco) posted. Sure the boxer is picking up a piece that would of took two guys to lift it up in the truck, but once its in the truck and you need to get the next piece by stacking it on top of the last piece. The mini cant reach up high enough, so you have the same two guys manhandling it so you can achieve a full load.

See all that bucking that Dan did in that photo? Why dull your chain and spend the time cutting that log into 40 18" pieces when you could of cut the log in 3 pieces? With the right loader, same log, 3 cuts, stacked neatly and high in the dump truck 20xtimes faster and your saw doesnt need a touching up. Take equipment spending with TNT's mindset and buy a loader bigger than a mini. I just don't get it with this whole craze of mini's, for skidding brush/tops to the chipper they work well, but for loading wood, its the mini productive way of going about it. I try to think on terms of mass production with new equipment purchase.

Dan sorry to use your machine as an example. Im sure its a been a big asset to your company coming from the powerwagon. Congrats on the purchase


----------



## John464

TreeCo said:


> No problem at all. I know where you are coming from.
> 
> I've owned a Bobcat 7753 since 1989. I brought the Boxer home in the back of a pickup truck and used the forks on the Bobcat to unload it.
> 
> Don't knock my Powerwagon!



ha! see I knew you'd be a good sport. now thats a pic id like to see. do you take your bobcat on tree jobs and will that quick attach on the mini hook to your bobcat?


----------



## gr8scott72

John464 said:


> you make great points and I totally agree with your way of thinking. Nicer/newer equipment normally allows you to make money faster and stay on top of the work instead of in the shop. However, I believe tree care operations that are only running a mini are limiting themslves.
> 
> For example, look at that pic Dan (treeco) posted. Sure the boxer is picking up a piece that would of took two guys to lift it up in the truck, but once its in the truck and you need to get the next piece by stacking it on top of the last piece. The mini cant reach up high enough, so you have the same two guys manhandling it so you can achieve a full load.
> 
> See all that bucking that Dan did in that photo? Why dull your chain and spend the time cutting that log into 40 18" pieces when you could of cut the log in 3 pieces? With the right loader, same log, 3 cuts, stacked neatly and high in the dump truck 20xtimes faster and your saw doesnt need a touching up. Take equipment spending with TNT's mindset and buy a loader bigger than a mini. I just don't get it with this whole craze of mini's, for skidding brush/tops to the chipper they work well, but for loading wood, its the mini productive way of going about it. I try to think on terms of mass production with new equipment purchase.
> 
> Dan sorry to use your machine as an example. Im sure its a been a big asset to your company coming from the powerwagon. Congrats on the purchase



I bought a machine right between a mini and a full size and love it. 3000 lbs, 4' wide, smooth tracks don't mare up grass, can lift about 1,000 lbs and hinge pin is over 6 feet tall.






Wow, can't believe I've had it for a couple of months already and that is the only picture of it I have.


----------



## tntree

shack said:


> Tntree, thank you for that post. It might be the best and most insightful post i;ve read on here. Real good stuff. Again thank you.



Thanks Shack, 
Full disclosure In addition to being the first accreditated tree company in MN and a Certified Arb, I am a mini loader dealer and grapple builder - I also sell articulating loaders and Mustang skidsteers.

John 464,
I was kinda coming from the point of guys that have no forwarding machine. They are cutting things even more and probably making log steps at there truck to walk the log poker chips up(man been along time since Ive done that) The BI was throwing the steps in when all the logs were loaded. 

Hey always bring in the biggest Equip, the job will allow if you have it, and it doesn't rip the site up. Not sure how guys get away with using full size skidsteers, and alot of guys have told me that there large skid sits more as they opt for the convenience of hauling the mini.

Frankly I loved my swingers and I kept my little Gehl AL20 articulating loader good lift height and NO turf damage. But new your looking at 25grand and up. 

For starters a mini can exponentially save more money than a laborer, Probably than a chipper if you can dump for cheap. I am saying don't wait till you save the cash if you have the work and your going to stay in the biz finance it now. Same goes if you can stomach bigger payments get an articulating machine they kick a__ on the minis. If you have all contract work removing trees along a road and no clean up buy a bucket NOW.

My point is don't be afraid to go a little in debt if you have the work, Just make sure you can cover your payments the right equip is always less than paying manual labor. 
In this Biz minis are very little debt for your return compared to a Chipper, bckt or clam.

Treeco
This Pic is for you, Branch Manager mounted to a fullsize skid plate in Arizona. movin big wood its been down there 3 years with no problems ~ the owner has common sense though


----------



## nickblaze466

i have two "mini" fullsize machines - 450 and 443 and love them both. they do a great job, and so far i've been nothing but thrilled with the products that bobcat has made. 

a while ago i had a chance to purchase a brand new finn eagle mini skid steer for 5500.00 - i passed, and have been kicking myself ever since.

gr8scott - that rc-30 looks pretty neat. i've never seen smooth tracks on a machine before. i can see the appeal being probably almost zero damage to turf, but how well do they work in rougher terrain? mud/snow/sand?


----------



## arbor pro

I've been in this biz for 24 years and, if I had to start over today with very little capital or credit, I would definitely try to make a mini skid part of my equipment inventory. However, I also find that a bucket is also something I wouldn't want to be without and I understand that when you're starting out, you can't afford everything and you don't always have good enough credit to finance everything you want.

The point Dan made was a good one though - if you've been in business a few years and have good credit, having good equipment will make you money in the long run so long as you have the workload there to keep the equipment busy.

In an earlier post, I commented that my mini costs me about $30/hr to own and operate. So, when I figure my job bids, I make sure I charge it out at $30/hr. If I use it for a couple of hours a day, that's $60 that's charged to the customer and goes towards the payments and maintenance.

I think the problem some business owners encounter with owning equipment is that they fail to charge for their equipment and only for labor. In order to pay for equipment, you have to charge for it - period. On many of my bids, the cost estimate for the bobcat, aerial lift, chipper, etc exceeds the cost estimate for labor. That's just how it goes.


----------



## tntree

nickblaze466 said:


> i have two "mini" fullsize machines - 450 and 443 and love them both. they do a great job, and so far i've been nothing but thrilled with the products that bobcat has made.
> 
> a while ago i had a chance to purchase a brand new finn eagle mini skid steer for 5500.00 - i passed, and have been kicking myself ever since.



I believe the ditchs are walk behinds, good machines not knocking them at all but I would rather ride. I know several guys who picked up those close out finns, great machines basically a copy of a ramrod 900 only with more features. 55 was a BUY!



nickblaze466 said:


> gr8scott - that rc-30 looks pretty neat. i've never seen smooth tracks on a machine before. i can see the appeal being probably almost zero damage to turf, but how well do they work in rougher terrain? mud/snow/sand?


I here good things about the RC30's with that green smooth track, Never run one though. I would bet it goes nowhere in snow, Ramrod has a smooth track for there minis and it was buetyus on Turf but worthless on snow, you had to switch it back to lug tracks.

Arbor Pro 
I think Billing your equip is a good model, wish I would have worked it that way. I figured out my total cost to operate and billed the men out to cover all expenses including the Equip. 

"I think the problem some business owners encounter with owning equipment is that they fail to charge for their equipment and only for labor. In order to pay for equipment, you have to charge for it - period. On many of my bids, the cost estimate for the bobcat, aerial lift, chipper, etc exceeds the cost estimate for labor. That's just how it goes."

And they fail to use equip to save them mega time and labor costs


----------



## gr8scott72

Snow? Ha! What's that?!? We had a record breaking TWO snows this whole past winter!! I'm talking about maybe 4" the first time that was melted the next day for the first snow and the other lasted a couple of days and was as messy as I can ever remember it here. I took my whole family and sis's family out in my 4x4 Excursion driving in the snow. Probably 8" or so that time.

The first time I ever drove my RC30 was in Michigan. I drove all the way from Mississippi to go pick it up. Never buying equipment again without laying my eyes AND hands on it. 

There was friggin snow everywhere. How do y'all live with that white stuff? Crazy!

Does NOT drive well in snow but I doubt it will ever see any ever again. (We average one snow fall about every 6 or 7 years.)

It is unbelievable on the grass. Does just as good as advertised. Only time it will rut the grass is when it's not level and the side of the track takes a chunk out of the turf. The tracks themselves just slid over the grass.

Terrible in mudd also although it does do good in wet grass and is still very gentle on it.

Never had it on sand but I don't think it would be that bad. Oh, wait. I leveled some sand for where I put my swimming pool last month. Does just fine on sand.

There is a video of the RC30 and RC50 green tracks on youtube which shows its traction in loose dirt along with doing donuts on a golf course fairway:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DULRjWtjj2g


----------



## sawinredneck

The RC-30 is a fine machine, not sure I like the 50 though. I watched a show how they made them and the gas tank is part of the sides under the ROPS, I don't think I like that myself.

John: The mini is by no means perfect, it's not supposed to be, Think of it as a "stop gap",it's better than beating your crew to death on the jobs you can't justify sending in the "big guns". It turns a one man show into a three man crew. The only times it stops is when it's out of gas,or I stop. Yes, the big machines are better, sometimes. But how much does it wear you out climbing in and out of the cab of a Bobcat to throw things in the bucket? It wears me out! The ride on is easy and as soon as I get back on it's ready to go.
It will not pick up a large tree and throw it on a truck, thats not it's purpose. It gets in and out of a gate, it carries a decent load and you are not beat at the end of the day. It is not the answer for everyone, it's not supposed to be.

I've burried mine in sand, that was a long day!
I have also gotten it stuck in 6" of snow a few times. I could get it out with the bucket then at least! It's by no means the ideal machine, but what it does, it does well.


----------



## John464

sawinredneck,

I own the RC50 and have a grapple on it. There is no getting out of the machine. I cut large trees in 12' to 14' logs and stack them real high with straps holding them over the sides a few feet. The sides on my dump trucks are 48". I hold about 3-4 cord of logs in each truck.

I need to do a video of how quick i can load truck/do a big tree. In and out and on to the next one, and no grass gets damages with the turf tracks(if yo operate it properly) Now it is a $40,000 machine, but if you finance it should be only a difference of an extra $500 or so a month. That extra $500 would be earned in one day since it is 20x faster/stronger/lifts higher than any mini. If I had a mini I would make atleast $10,000 less per month than with a machine that kicks ass. Like I said I agree with tnt's spending mindset, even though he sells mini's, he is definitely is not picking up those trees on his former business' website pics with a mini. He is a smarter business man than that!


----------



## tntree

John464 said:


> sawinredneck,
> 
> I own the RC50 and have a grapple on it. There is no getting out of the machine. I cut large trees in 12' to 14' logs and stack them real high with straps holding them over the sides a few feet. The sides on my dump trucks are 48". I hold about 3-4 cord of logs in each truck.
> 
> I need to do a video of how quick i can load truck/do a big tree. In and out and on to the next one, and no grass gets damages with the turf tracks(if yo operate it properly) Now it is a $40,000 machine, but if you finance it should be only a difference of an extra $500 or so a month. That extra $500 would be earned in one day since it is 20x faster/stronger/lifts higher than any mini. If I had a mini I would make atleast $10,000 less per month than with a machine that kicks ass. Like I said I agree with tnt's spending mindset, even though he sells mini's, he is definitely is not picking up those trees on his former business' website pics with a mini. He is a smarter business man than that!



Man I love big equipment. I was just speaking to all the financing skeptics out there that are still manhandling trees. Minis are so cheap you are financialy stupid to pay labor day in day out to forward brush & logs.

Forwarding machine, I call them this as my crews just staged the debrie at the Curb. I had a 44 yd clam trk servicing the crews loading trees.

John464, if you started a second crew wouldn't it be alot easier to give them a mini then another RC? 
I ran 6 crews fully equiping them gets mighty spendy, and I didnt want any of my men humpin brush and logs cuz the swinger was on another job. The minis made me lots of $$ 
I was running 4 minis and 1 articulating machine.


----------



## John464

tntree said:


> Man I love big equipment. I was just speaking to all the financing skeptics out there that are still manhandling trees. Minis are so cheap you are financialy stupid to pay labor day in day out to forward brush & logs.
> 
> Forwarding machine, I call them this as my crews just staged the debrie at the Curb. I had a 44 yd clam trk servicing the crews loading trees.
> 
> John464, if you started a second crew wouldn't it be alot easier to give them a mini then another RC?
> I ran 6 crews fully equiping them gets mighty spendy, and I didnt want any of my men humpin brush and logs cuz the swinger was on another job. The minis made me lots of $$
> I was running 4 minis and 1 articulating machine.



tnt I run 3 crews. each crew does something different though. 1 is setup for large removals, 1 is pruning and small removals, the other is site/clearing work(where even bigger machines play) I do sometimes send the RC to go load logs for the other crew that may be doing a residential removal along with their norm. If I added a 4th crew for large removals Id buy another RC50 that would run circles around a mini. What is an extra $500 a month for a crew thats bringing in 15k+ a week? Set that crew up with a mini instead and they'd be lucky to hit 10k. 

I had a swinger also. Way too slow and top heavy. If you set your crews up with a mid to large track loader instead you would of made even more money, guaranteed!


----------



## John464

tnt I just went to your equipment site to see if you were just selling mini type equipment and saw you also have the boss and ceo grapples on the mustang loaders. You can get something done with those! Why didnt you use that mustang loader w/ boss instead of a swinger or gehl? was it the turf concerns?


----------



## chipr

tntree said:


> I'll chime in here. As a former tree company owner, I started it from scratch and sold it for a tidy 801K(semi-retirement joke) 26 years later. Heres some of my used Equip experience and advice to you testosterone filled tree biz owners.
> 
> In my early years I always went cheap, and used with equipment. As I got older and a little wiser I discovered that a little Debt and new equipment made me more money with less headaches than used old stuff.
> That said I did score some decent used Equip in my early years that made me good money, sadly that was not the story for the majority of my used equip purchases. Broke Equip cost me jobs, and big repair bills, and made me a midnite mechanic more times than I ever wanted to be.
> I strongly believe if I would have bought new Equip when I had the need and the work to keep it busy, Success would have come faster than 26 years
> 
> This is easier said then done when you want a new $140,000 Clam truck, or a $100,000 bucket and your a young pup with no bank track record. As great as though machines are the Mini has as much potential to make money save time and for a much smaller investment of 15 to 20 thousand. To many guys miss this small economic lesson and pay out much more money in labor and sweat and effort. Pound for pound, dollar for dollar If I was to start all over in the Biz again A mini would be standard Equip, just like a Pickup, a Trailer, 020, 44, & 66. The Bucket trk and Clam will have to wait for more growth.
> 
> If you are good arborist and a competent bizniz man and you find yourself and your men draggin brush and cartin logs outa backyards by hand 2 or 3 times a week. Get Smart finance a new mini - concentrate on doin the tree work, you won't regret it and you'll be able to afford the bucket, stumper, & clam much faster.
> 
> Dave's 2 cents, just another Tree Guy



Well, I've been tossing the mini idea around for a while now, since I first saw one on a construction site. My questions include: when hauling brush, are you tarping it and dragging it with the mini? I deal with alot of narrow gate issues, as is common. Is the smooth trax system the one to go straight to instead of the other? Is it trax only to go with and not wheels (if they are out there)? Like all of us, I don't want to trash the lawn anymore than I can waiver it out in the bid. The log moving issue is obvious. I happen to be one of those who has a fleet of heavily used equipment. New in my world is just new to me. Doesn't bother me a whole bunch, and credit issues have me limited. I try to put on at least one piece of equipment each year, and this is the year that I'm after a mini, and or eagle/spider lift.


----------



## treemandan

prentice110 said:


> they have a safety so that would only happen in a real bizarre senario. I have a Bobcat MT52, and I prefer the walk behinds. The first one I demoed was the vermeer. I dont like being stuck in that little hollow area. That particular unit is a little sqirrely and when I first got on it I was next to my big dump truck with the gate down. Almost broke my hip cuz i was stuck in that hollow spot.



As with the saftey switch on my old lawn tractor seat the one on my Dingo don't work. It came that way.
I have run over my toe walking beside it and it could be very easy to back yourself into something. My Dingo doesn't have half of the stuff most other do in the way of controls, just a rudder and joystick.
So YES, I think you could very easily hurt yourself real bad with one of these things if you are not careful. I suppose that goes with many things as well.
I can either fold the rear standing platform up out the way or fold it down to ride it. One of favorite attachments is the york rake.


----------



## tntree

John464 said:


> tnt I just went to your equipment site to see if you were just selling mini type equipment and saw you also have the boss and ceo grapples on the mustang loaders. You can get something done with those! Why didnt you use that mustang loader w/ boss instead of a swinger or gehl? was it the turf concerns?



Turf concerns for sure, can't tell you how many clients bummed .....your going to bring that big thing on my lawn? Never heard that with a Mini clients don't freak cuz its the size of a lawn mower. Plus there so small I had one ride on the chipper - Didn't have to have another truck and trailer chase that crew. (see 25gonchipperjpg.)
I just took on the Mustang line with my son a year ago, I did run a swinger and a big skid(skid only in the winter) with both bucket and skid grapples. I would never choose a track or wheel skid over my articulating machines for my clients yards. Plus I had a lot less worries with my employees on a mini than on the big forwarder.

Mini's can't compete with 50 horse machines, but it can kick a$$ on 2 $25,000 a year groundsman for doing backyard removals. (No offense to the hardworking "Professional" Grunts out there) I ran a Clam Truck for loading trucks and it will kick A$$ on any skid, track, A300, or swinger when it comes to loading and PACKING!.

The walk behind machines scare me probably because we ran Branch Manager skidding grapples and you are always pulling stuff out in reverse. Got to say its much safer in reverse and you get to ride and when you are lazy like me or my employees thats a plus.
Bobcat MTs are cool except they don't use the universal Mt plate system that all the other models use and they are walk behinds there sulky sucks in reverse or over curbs.

chipr
My questions include: when hauling brush, are you tarping it and dragging it with the mini?
Chec out the pix
I'm after a mini, and or eagle/spider lift
Both worthy pieces of Kit in your equip arsenal.


----------



## John464

tntree said:


> Turf concerns for sure, can't tell you how many clients bummed .....your going to bring that big thing on my lawn? .



You owe it to yourself to test out the ASV turf edition skid loaders. If I was an equipment dealer I would definitely carry their brand. I have a feeling you will be impressed. The big loader and turf friendly combo make it well suited for a residential tree care op working on turf grass.


----------



## sawinredneck

Even the lugged tracks, if driven right, are better on the grass. Yes, I think VERY highly of the RC50. I am not as sold on the larger machines yet.
I have access to three full size machines, a Case 1845C, a Bobcat 763 and a New Holland LS170. Most times they are too large for me and too large to get in and out of backyards. So more often than not I did the work by hand.
I am a small operation. Most times it's me alone. But the job I may have up to three others. But I am on and off the machine a LOT. Getting in and out of the cab of the larger machines wears me out fast and kills a lot of time for my needs.
I can easily load my trailer with brush or wood as well as my pickup. The working height doesn't affect me, but I knew it's limitations, and my needs going into this.
No, it will never compete with he larger machines, but anything you can do with them, you can do with a mini, it just might take a little longer. Sometimes it goes a little faster, it just depends on the job!
For your crews it sounds like you have the ticket. For me, the mini turns ME into a three man crew and I am not hammered at the end of the day.


----------



## arbor pro

sawinredneck said:


> even the lugged tracks, if driven right, are better on the grass. Yes, i think very highly of the rc50. I am not as sold on the larger machines yet.
> I have access to three full size machines, a case 1845c, a bobcat 763 and a new holland ls170. Most times they are too large for me and too large to get in and out of backyards. So more often than not i did the work by hand.
> I am a small operation. Most times it's me alone. But the job i may have up to three others. But i am on and off the machine a lot. Getting in and out of the cab of the larger machines wears me out fast and kills a lot of time for my needs.
> I can easily load my trailer with brush or wood as well as my pickup. The working height doesn't affect me, but i knew it's limitations, and my needs going into this.
> No, it will never compete with he larger machines, but anything you can do with them, you can do with a mini, it just might take a little longer. Sometimes it goes a little faster, it just depends on the job!
> For your crews it sounds like you have the ticket. For me, the mini turns me into a three man crew and i am not hammered at the end of the day.



+1


----------



## prentice110

treemandan said:


> As with the saftey switch on my old lawn tractor seat the one on my Dingo don't work. It came that way.
> I have run over my toe walking beside it and it could be very easy to back yourself into something. My Dingo doesn't have half of the stuff most other do in the way of controls, just a rudder and joystick.
> So YES, I think you could very easily hurt yourself real bad with one of these things if you are not careful. I suppose that goes with many things as well.
> I can either fold the rear standing platform up out the way or fold it down to ride it. One of favorite attachments is the york rake.



The safety is a linkage connected to the drive control so its not an electric switch that will fail. But now I will admit its not fool proof. I have about 280 hours on my MT52, and I personally put at least 275 of those on her. Just the other day I had my first backing into something incident. Got lucky. Wasnt sore for too long.


----------



## codog

*Grapple*

The bobcat rep. called me the other day saying that Bobcat closed their plant in Mexico where my grapple was supposed to be made and delivered to me over a month ago for my MT-52. Rep told me his contact said I should have it in about a week. I'm wondering how thats going to happen with the factory closed. I think the rep. is a good honest guy, but I think his contact is stringing him along. Rep is just stuck between his boss and myself. 
Part of the reason I didn't buy a Boxer was because their a 6 year old company and I was worried about crap like this. 
I'm losing money by not having it !


----------



## tntree

codog said:


> The bobcat rep. called me the other day saying that Bobcat closed their plant in Mexico where my grapple was supposed to be made and delivered to me over a month ago for my MT-52. Rep told me his contact said I should have it in about a week. I'm wondering how thats going to happen with the factory closed. I think the rep. is a good honest guy, but I think his contact is stringing him along. Rep is just stuck between his boss and myself.
> Part of the reason I didn't buy a Boxer was because their a 6 year old company and I was worried about crap like this.
> I'm losing money by not having it !



Silly CoDog, Not to worry about Boxer, aftermarket parts are readily available if they ever did go under - Does the MT come with a 3 year warranty? 

A mexican Grapple? Why not an American made Branch Manager Skid grapple


----------



## codog

*Mt-52*

Didn't know it ahead of time, but rep said Mexico is where Bobcat grapples are made. I was also surprised and a little disappointed. I figured they were made in the states. 
And as far as the 3 year warrenty; maybe I could find parts but what happens to the warrenty if Boxer did go bust? 
I was looking at Boxer before my Bobcat. If you could have met the dealer I was dealing with, you might have asked yourself, as I did, Will Boxer let anyone sell their product? I loved the Boxer when I tried it out, I probably would have been very happy with it, but there were other things that I needed to consider. 
I wish I had the Bobcat grapple I ordered, sometimes think about the Boxer, but I'm lovin this MT-52. It's still too early, but so far I think I made the right decision. 
I don't think its too late to cancel my order, so could you answer a question for me? I load into a dump trailer. Wouldn't I be losing at least 12 inches of lift with the Branch Manager?


----------



## arbor pro

codog said:


> I don't think its too late to cancel my order, so could you answer a question for me? I load into a dump trailer. Wouldn't I be losing at least 12 inches of lift with the Branch Manager?




That was precisely my question for dave when I looked into the BM grapple. My mt-50 with bucket grapple lifts higher than the BM does. IMO, the BM is better suited for feeding chippers and butt-loading log sections into the back of a truck. For loading a dump trailer like I do and like you are describing, a bucket, tine or root grapple is better suited as it will lift higher and allow you to better position debris by using the bucket or tines to push the debris where you want it.

Now, if dave would like to bring me a BM grapple to demo, i would be happy to take back my analogy should the BM outperform my bucket grapple for loading into the dump trailer. Unfortunately, I can't afford to spring for the $2k for the BM without knowing for sure that it would load the dump trailer as well or better than my bucket grapple does. I have no doubt that it would work well for forwarding debris but my concern, like codog's is how well it would load a dump trailer compared to a bucket or tine grapple.


----------



## tntree

codog said:


> Didn't know it ahead of time, but rep said Mexico is where Bobcat grapples are made. I was also surprised and a little disappointed. I figured they were made in the states.
> And as far as the 3 year warrenty; maybe I could find parts but what happens to the warrenty if Boxer did go bust?
> I was looking at Boxer before my Bobcat. If you could have met the dealer I was dealing with, you might have asked yourself, as I did, Will Boxer let anyone sell their product? I loved the Boxer when I tried it out, I probably would have been very happy with it, but there were other things that I needed to consider.
> I wish I had the Bobcat grapple I ordered, sometimes think about the Boxer, but I'm lovin this MT-52. It's still too early, but so far I think I made the right decision.
> I don't think its too late to cancel my order, so could you answer a question for me? I load into a dump trailer. Wouldn't I be losing at least 12 inches of lift with the Branch Manager?



What if Bobcat goes bust? they just were sold to Doosen a South Korean company (they won't go out of biz). Sorry to bust on your chops guys if you have never owned a mini before, you are going to love what ever forwarder you get, I just prefer the ride on wheel models (much safer too when backing up). 
Theres nothing wrong with the Bobcat MT or for that fact most of the minis that I have found. All the mini Mfg specs are within ~ 10% or less of each others class.
YES you "could" loose up to 12" or more depending on the log and your tilt back. This would limit load height on a trailer (you possibly are overloading your trailer too if your filling it that high with logs, gee I never done that). One small factor you would not realize is with a bucket style grapple when you load your log you drop it in the trailer The BMG actually can reach in and set the log down from gently.
Gently . . . HA . . . . not a word used much in this biz
I still believe that bringing the brush and logs out lenght wise is much more efficient then width wise (you are so limited to your job access opening). Skid style grapples accomplishes other things so much better, that loosing some lift height and loading from the rear of the trailer seems like a small trade off. 

My 2 cents


----------



## priest

*buying a boxer*

I'm thinking about buying a Boxer, probably the 532. They are the highest model, but I think I need the lifting capacity. My dump trailer has 4 ft walls (on a 34 in deck), so I'll have to either butt load the logs or modify the trailer so that the walls hinge and flip down about 2 ft for easy loading. 

I've noticed none of you have mentioned running a stump grinder attachment on these minis. I'm assuming that's because there are none that can compete with a stumper like the SC252? It sure would be nice to have the stumper on the same machine, and not have to take my 252 everywhere. I saw a post on a stumper attachment with its own gas engine. Anybody using it that would have some input?

Also, I'm interested in a branch manager grapple. TNT, did I gather that you sell those, and if so, what size would you recommend for using for both limbs and logs? I love that bollard on them-great idea.

Thanks


----------



## tntree

Priest

You won't be unhappy with the boxer 532, or a 320 for that matter. The BMG works great for both logs and brush, there is only 1 size for the mini's. The 427's are just about as powerful as the 5 series and alot less money(~13.5K), you just can't collapse the tracks to 35" wide. 

As far as stump grinder attachments go the hydraulic driven ones do not cut it for a professional. Branch Manager has the only 38HP direct drive stump grinder for mini loaders in the Americas. Kanga's "Terminator" in Austrailia and a friend of mine's "Hornet" in England have the only other Engine Driven Wheel production models out there. When I realized there was a need for this attachment my goals were to out grind the 25 hp walk alongs on the market and for less money. Having owned, a 252, 1465 and lastly the 4012 I know I have a machine that kicks there Butt (38HP duh) and for under 12K. The Branch Manager "38 Special" is a collaboration with the English Hornet. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeJ4mPvtoPs

After 3 years of R&D they are available this month and will be at TCI Expo in Baltimore. there are 5 currently working at Tree Services around the country.
Email me and I can refer you to some tree guys around the country who are running them.

Dave [email protected]


----------



## priest

Thanks for the responses. 
The "38 special" looks pretty cool. What is the visibility of the grinding process like for the operator? In the video, it looks like it would be difficult to see what's going on, but it I'm sure it's different when you're running it.
I'd like to know more about it when I get ready to make a move (which may be many a good tree job away).


----------



## gr8scott72

priest said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> The "38 special" looks pretty cool. What is the visibility of the grinding process like for the operator? In the video, it looks like it would be difficult to see what's going on, but it I'm sure it's different when you're running it.
> I'd like to know more about it when I get ready to make a move (which may be many a good tree job away).



Looks like visability is zero or close to it. Also looks like they provide you with a cute little mirror so you can see the stump. lol


----------



## arbor pro

gr8scott72 said:


> Also looks like they provide you with a cute little mirror so you can see the stump. lol



I noticed that too. You suppose it's rock and dust proof glass? Gave me a good chuckle. I think he's going to have to rethink the visability issue if he wants to make that a viable product in the US. I wouldn't buy one if I had to use mirrors to see what I'm doing.


----------



## tntree

arbor pro said:


> I noticed that too. You suppose it's rock and dust proof glass? Gave me a good chuckle. I think he's going to have to rethink the visability issue if he wants to make that a viable product in the US. I wouldn't buy one if I had to use mirrors to see what I'm doing.



Yeah, visibility we thought was going to be a big issue from the start. We tried a mirror at first (lexan) and found it to be unnecessary.

Loaded pix of a 5’ elm stump demo I did. Start to finish 1hour 10minutes. I am in no way a stump machine operator expert. Once I started the grind I pretty much went on auto pilot pulling levers. You can see around the machine OK and better when the machine arcs to the side..

Job synopsis: ~12” deep grind, Throttle kept backing off from vibration slowing us down (easy fix), stopped to take pix, stopped to move excess mulch (common) and 1st time running it on a Gehl AL20. I believe an experienced operator, and our new revolution wheel could have shaved ~ 30 minutes off the job. Visibility on this Stump job was not an issue.

I have 5 of my previous generation machines out working with tree guys, all report a high level of satisfaction with performance, and have not relayed to me that visibility is a big issue. Stumps up agans’t a wall or grown around something .. obviously Visibility is always an issue (pause, step to the side a little?)

This has been very encouraging to me. Given my experience with the little walk alongs I think the BM “38 special brings plenty of performance and value for this HP class of Stump grinders. Not to mention its compact size and keeping your Mini more busy!

Thanks for your comments Dave

Pix Notes: At the time the decals were temporary, the bungies are there to keep the skirts from flopping on the highway


----------



## appalachianarbo

I'm looking at a Boxer, but want to know what you guys think. I want good traction, but low lawn damage. Do I go with tracks or wheels?


----------



## treeclimber101

I must live under a rock, I have never seen a set-up like that , that machine is crazy..


----------



## tntree

TreeCo said:


> Looks ridiculous!
> 
> I'd try pushing around a small tow behind stumper with a mini before I went that route.


Just curious what "small tow behind stumper" would you push? Not many of those made anymore

"I must live under a rock, I have never seen a set-up like that , that machine is crazy.. "
You haven't been under a rock, there is nothing else like the 38 Special in America.

"I'm looking at a Boxer, but want to know what you guys think. I want good traction, but low lawn damage. Do I go with tracks or wheels? "
Wheels are easier on lawns then the tracks, though incrementally some may claim. 

More Stumper story
When I first considered this Idea I was concerned about the machine shaking the loader arms all to hell. So I cut my old 1465 in half and ran it in my tree company for about a year (B4 I sold it). My operator liked it better, he could ride it, and the loader is faster manuvering around on a multiple stump jobs.
If you check this old Video you will see it did not rattle the old Thomas at all. This experiment gave me confidence that the machines arms could/would hold up. 
http://www.intergarten.com/tnevideo/tnemovie03-bb340.wmv

My new 38HP way out performs that 1465 and costs ~5K less 
The 1st pic is Austrailia's 20 HP Terminator, I was quoted 15K! to get one to the US many year ago. 
Not many mid range HP stumpers out there to choose from, this may be a good choice for the tree guy going for a compact operation and keeping his Equip costs/overhead low.


----------



## appalachianarbo

> Wheels are easier on lawns then the tracks, though incrementally some may claim.



Is there much of a traction difference between the two?


----------



## tntree

appalachianarbo said:


> Is there much of a traction difference between the two?



You know, I have not ran tracks extensively. The wheels work real well for us up here in the flatlands of MN, and I have seen Tracks slip and spin on snow and Ice. I have observed that tracks climb hills better. my 3 cents


----------



## arbor pro

I've used both turf tires and tracks so here's my 2 cents:

If you drive over a small log with wheels, the log may get 'hung up' between them. If you drive over brush, the same may happen.

If you drive over a small log with tracks, you don't have to worry about getting hung up but the tipping action is greater as the machine will tip back to front very quickly. If you drive over brush, the tracks will climb right up a big stack and compact it down nicely for loading onto a trailer. Done this a number of times with really gnarly stuff that doesn't want to pack down on its own.

Tracks will 'lug' up a wet lawn more than wheels but they will also float over muddy areas much better than wheels. Tracks will climb curbs easier than a small wheel will as the small wheels tend to hit the curb and spin at the face of it.

The ideal track for a mini skid would be 'turf' tracks like the green tracks on the larger asv skid steers; however, I have not been able to find such for my bobcat mini skid. My older worn-out tracks floated over grass quite nicely before they tore and forced me to put on new tracks. The new lugs are nice for traction but they do lug up a soft yard more than the old tracks did and more than turf tires do.


----------



## appalachianarbo

Good info arbor pro. Too bad no one makes interchangeable tracks/wheels.


----------



## arbor pro

appalachianarbo said:


> Good info arbor pro. Too bad no one makes interchangeable tracks/wheels.



I really find it hard to believe that no one has come out with a green turf track for mini skids yet. Unless testing of such has shown that traction is a big issue, I would think that it would be a big seller for those of use who are concerned about ripping up turf.

I have noticed that the tracks on toros seem to be a bit less agressive than those on my bobcat. The toro probably is a bit friendlier on lawns than the lugged tracks on my bobcat.


----------



## tntree

arbor pro said:


> I really find it hard to believe that no one has come out with a green turf track for mini skids yet. Unless testing of such has shown that traction is a big issue, I would think that it would be a big seller for those of use who are concerned about ripping up turf.
> 
> I have noticed that the tracks on toros seem to be a bit less agressive than those on my bobcat. The toro probably is a bit friendlier on lawns than the lugged tracks on my bobcat.



Ramrod has the only slick for a mini that I have seen. It glides over the grass, but sits and spins if theres any snow. I have been unable to find the manufacturer of this track to find out if they have other sizes to fit diff minis. I have checked several after market track companys and I can get good prices on the luggers but cannot find any slicks.

Your Toro track comments are right on they are the least aggressive of any of the Mini tracks I have seen. The luggy aggressive tracks is exactly why I would not run them in my company, Turf tires were much more turf friendly, foam fillable, and cheaper to maintain.


----------



## arbor pro

tntree said:


> The luggy aggressive tracks is exactly why I would not run them in my company, Turf tires were much more turf friendly, foam fillable, and cheaper to maintain.



The thing that bothered me about the turf wheels on my bobcat was that I would have such a hard time climbing curbs. Even on an angle, the wheels seemed to just spin on the face of the curb. That and I would always get debris stuck inbetween the wheels.

The tracks do rip up turf easier but I really like how you can go over/through just about anything with them.

Truly, each has its advantages and disadvantages. I don't push much snow with my mini so, if someone ever came out with slick tracks for bobcat minis, I would likely give them a try.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

*mini brush hog?*

Has anyone ever seen a brush hog on the front of a mini? I'm just thinking of other uses for a mini and I think clearing brush in tight spaces around trees and in back yards would be really helpful. Mike


----------



## sawinredneck

About half way down the page is a 42", I want one, but I think it's a bit on the pricey side:
http://branchmanagerattachments.com/


----------



## treeclimber101

sawinredneck said:


> About half way down the page is a 42", I want one, but I think it's a bit on the pricey side:
> http://branchmanagerattachments.com/


That log splitter looks pretty cool too, I use mine with the forks for wood and love it , we also have the bucket and I like that too .. We put it in a 24ft enclosed trailer with a 352 stumpcutter and theres just enough room..


----------



## tntree

Mikecutstrees said:


> Has anyone ever seen a brush hog on the front of a mini? I'm just thinking of other uses for a mini and I think clearing brush in tight spaces around trees and in back yards would be really helpful. Mike



The Brushwolf is a bulletproof Mini hog have owned one for over 10 years, with no Probs. I have beat a 3" tree down with it (wouldn't do it all the time), Inch and a half is its more realistic duty. Whats nice is they mulch everything so on a woods job theres no need to rake up. they are spendy listing for over 4K. 

I have been working on another lower cost alternative ~~ 2.4K 
Give me a call Andy when you get a breather.

Heres some old pix of my wolf in the brush


----------



## dtw902

tntree said:


> The Brushwolf is a bulletproof Mini hog have owned one for over 10 years, with no Probs. I have beat a 3" tree down with it (wouldn't do it all the time), Inch and a half is its more realistic duty. Whats nice is they mulch everything so on a woods job theres no need to rake up. they are spendy listing for over 4K.
> 
> I have been working on another lower cost alternative ~~ 2.4K
> Give me a call Andy when you get a breather.
> 
> Heres some old pix of my wolf in the brush




Let me know what you come up with Dave, I might be in the market for one after the first of the year.


----------



## treevet

I am just practicing on vids

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLKKwKEOIcg


----------



## treevet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qU0ZMIAjIg&feature=channel


----------



## Mikecutstrees

Nice videos. And nice root grapple..... Mike


----------



## treevet

thanks Mike


----------

